# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Do I have my own dreamworld?

## kitty200049

I am very confused because I've searched the internet and could not find anything like what I'm experiencing.
Almost every time I take a nap I go into the same dreamworld. I can map out where places are. Think of it like an oval and the pointier ends are on the left and right. On the left is the forest. The very first time I went into this dreamworld I appeared here. I have never been back since. Going up to the right there is a beach and beach houses. I've been there a few times. A little bit to the right is my house and then a place that changes every time I go there. For example, one time it was a highway, another time it was a dinosaur zoo. At the top in the middle there is a city that has mostly been demolished but people still live there. This is where most of my nap-dreams now happen. On the opposite side of the oval at the bottom all there is is farmland and subdivisions. Near the end of the oval at the right on top there is a big city that I've never been to. Across from that on the bottom I think there is a college. Only ever seen it once. And last but not least, at the very right is a big mountain range that I haven't been to.
This is probably very confusing but if anyone knows something about this can thy help me figure out what it all means?

----------


## Hukif

Well, it means you have pretty stable dreams! For example, I too have a dream world that doesn't changes, and I can go there if I want to and it will seem as if time passes just like it does in waking. Though I need to be lucid to go there.

----------


## Velzhaed

A) There is a magical metaphysical plane that you visit when you dream. After you fall asleep your "soul" floats out of your body and visits this plane. You can only visit this place during REm sleep, so there is some trigger that when the eyes start moving your soul-anchor is hauled up and you can go visit your beachhouse in the aether.

B) Sometimes you dream about the same place.


I would have to go with B.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hukif

> A) There is a magical metaphysical plane that you visit when you dream. After you fall asleep your "soul" floats out of your body and visits this plane. You can only visit this place during REm sleep, so there is some trigger that when the eyes start moving your soul-anchor is hauled up and you can go visit your beachhouse in the aether.
> 
> B) Sometimes you dream about the same place.
> 
> 
> I would have to go with B.



Hm, can I facepalm now? I think by dream world, she was referring to a fictional word that is based off her dreams, nothing magical to it. Don't add the magic ingredient there <.<

----------


## kitty200049

> Well, it means you have pretty stable dreams!



I have never thought about how stable they were before! That's something interesting to think about. I have really good dream recall, too. I remember about two dreams per night, some nights more.

----------


## MadamAurantia

This is actually one of the reasons I joined today. Wow. I've been dreaming for as long as I can remember about the same world. I don't always go there, but fairly often. It's the real world for the most part, but details are different depending on how well I know the place. For example, my hometown in IL is a little bigger and more developed than I remember, but in the same place in relation to other cities I know. If I go East, there's Benton, with the interstates and the square though the buildings themselves are a little off. North on the interstate a ways, and you find Mount Vernon, which is HUGELY different from reality and further north. This map spreads across southern IL and Missouri, where I live now, though I've been to Alaska at one point as well as New Orleans. I've never really been to Alaska.

It's been expanding recently, to include the area east of Benton, where my in-laws live, and north of Mount Vernon, where I've never really been. Before that, I spent several months south of Sedalia, in a backwoods area found down a certain road that changes. In reality, it ends. In dreamspace, it continues south and leads to a screwy, screwy place.

----------


## deepsleep

You are lucky. Haha.

----------


## Cacophony

*Yes, you have your very own dream world! Congratulations!

I wish that I had one that was as stable as yours is! I have places that I regularly visit in my dreams, but not an entire world... Although hopefully one day I will build one*

----------

